# Sous Vide sea salt caramel. Easy and delicious!



## squirrel

This is delicious caramel. In this pouch is one can of sweetened condensed milk 1/2 tsp. fleur de sel sea salt, one vanilla bean scraped and bean added as well, 3 Tbsp. butter. Then in to the sous vide set at 185F for 15 hours. It will be a bit lumpy when it comes out so I use a mixer to smooth it out. Use as a dip for sliced apples and bananas. Kids love it! You can add 3/4 cup of cold heavy cream to cold caramel and whip up a delicious frosting for a cake or brownies. If you can't put it in a bag like this then use a jar with a tight fitting lid. 













IMG_9302.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum

Looks great!! It needs a fancy name, something in another language. What's Spanish for milk candy? [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## dcarch

sounds delicious.

At that temperature and timing, I have made clotted cream.

You may want to give it a try.

dcarch


----------



## daveomak

I'm saving that recipe.....   I know I will find a use for it....


----------

